# Need Advice On Hitch For A Durango Towing A 21rs



## Tom118 (Apr 12, 2009)

I just bought (not yet picked up) an '07 21rs. We will be towing with an '05 Dodge Durango 5.7L with tow package. I would like recommendations for a hitch set up for this trailer TV combo. I am unable to spend more than about $700. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We towed our 23rs with a durango with a 5.9l. The 5.7 liter should do fine but i will let the experts give thier advice. We used a equalizer brand hitch which is combination weight dist and sway control. It worked great and we towed 16000 miles in two years with that set up. Enjoy ur outback and welcome to outbackers.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

For that amount of money you might want to look into a Husky brand weight distribution hitch. They're not as expensive as the Reese or the Equalizer. You can add sway control for around 70 bucks, or so. I've been towing my 23KRS with the Husky and it's done well for me. Good luck on your search.

Mike


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I bought my Equal-i-zer hitch for about $400 from RV Wholesalers. Love it.

-CC


----------



## Tom118 (Apr 12, 2009)

[quote name=I bought my Equal-i-zer hitch for about $400 from RV Wholesalers. Love it.[/quote]

How hard is it to set up the Equalizer hitch? Could I do it myself or should I leave it to the pros? Which one would you recommend 1,000#/10,000#?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You should set up any hitch yourself because you will follow the directions, take your time to get it right, AND then know how it works so you can readjust if neccessary.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

1k/10k equal-i-zer would work great with your trailer and truck combo. If you are handy it is not very difficult to set up, just takes a couple of hours to get it right but the time is worth it.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Nathan said:


> You should set up any hitch yourself because you will follow the directions, take your time to get it right, AND then know how it works so you can readjust if neccessary.


X2, this is the only way, even if you are not handy this is one function of your trailer you should try to master.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I tow my 21rs with our 05 Durango, with the 5.7L. You definately want a wd hitch with integrated sway control. I was torn between the equilizer and the ProPride. Well Uncle Sam was very nice to us this year, and I should be getting my ProPide today. I went with this hitch for piece of mind for myself and my wife. I was going to go with the Equilizer from RV wholesalers, because you can get if for around $450 with free shipping. Which ever way you decide, you should get the 1000lb bars.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Equal-i-zer, or Reese Dual Cam/Strait-line. There's also an Equal-i-zer knockoff by Reese called the "Pro Series SC"

All 3 sell for less than $700.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I bought my Equal-i-zer hitch for about $400 from RV Wholesalers. Love it.
> 
> -CC


X2. The price is now up to $460, but the Equal-i-zer is excellent for sway control and weight distribution. It is simple to install and set up, and easy to hitch and unhitch (especially if you pair it up with an electric tongue jack).

You can get both the Equal-i-zer hitch and the electric tongue jack for less than the $700 you have to spend.

That's my recommendation.

Mike


----------



## Tom118 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your advice. I ordered my Equal-i-zer hitch the other day.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Tom118 said:


> Thanks to everyone for your advice. I ordered my Equal-i-zer hitch the other day.


Awsome!! You're going to love it. I used the same Equal-i-zer I had now on my '05 Durango (prior to the Titan) and it works great!

What are you going to be using for your brake controller? Prodigy I'm assuming?


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

DEFINITELY set up the hitch yourself----just follow the directions *

you will need a HUGE deep socket (had to go to NAPA Auto Parts) and a torque wrench (borrow one if you can, or buy one as you will need it for torqueing the lug nuts periodically)

It will take you a couple of hours, and if you can convince a few friends to help, should go easier----take measurements on TV before and after, mount ball and torque down, etc as per directions....

*ratcheting adjustable closed end socket wrenches (i think that's what they are called lol) are VERRRRRY helpful as they are flat and can fit in between while mounting the brackets on the tongue and provide great torque while not having to take them off and on again and again---ask me how I know this lolol

after all, I'm a girl and I did it!!! lolol but it also is helpful to have mounted this yourself so you know it in and out when you need to adjust later on, once you have packed and for different trips with people in the TV and more gear---tongue weight is going to change...depending on your trip

take your time and read the directions three times first lolol * ALSO WATCH THE VIDEO on Equal-i-zer's website--very helpful, and even afterwards, they give you tips for adjusting later


----------



## Tom118 (Apr 12, 2009)

Rob_G said:


> Thanks to everyone for your advice. I ordered my Equal-i-zer hitch the other day.


Awsome!! You're going to love it. I used the same Equal-i-zer I had now on my '05 Durango (prior to the Titan) and it works great!

What are you going to be using for your brake controller? Prodigy I'm assuming?
[/quote]

Thanks, Yes, I'm using a Prodigy brake controller. I've already installed it. Any advice on programming that for the 21rs with the Durango?


----------

